

IOS7 UX: Add a Dismiss Button to Banners - nick_bewley
http://nickbewley.com/development/ios7-ux-add-a-dismiss-button-to-banners/
Simple solution to banners blocking back action within apps in iOS7
======
mattkrea
Swipe up on the banner to dismiss

~~~
nick_bewley
Ok, thanks, I did not realize that. Still, it illustrates the fact that it is
bad design if it is not intuitive to use. I interviewed multiple people and
none knew how to dismiss it. Design should be easy to use and understand. I
agree with @stevekinney

~~~
nick_bewley
Furthermore, while you close apps by swiping up, most delete / dismiss actions
are done from right-to-left (messages, mail, closing safari windows, etc).

~~~
mattkrea
Agreed but what I think they are going for is that it is part of notification
center and the traditional interaction with notification center is up or down.

